# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم Volcano Box تحديثات :  VolcanoBox 3.0 Aka Inferno MTK_V1.0A Released for VolcanoBox & Inferno key Users

## mohamed73

* By The Grace of G O D* 
&  *Thanks to users Who Don't Hesitate to Call us Cheater & Abuse us very well* 
&  *in the last** i  would like to Thanks All those People Who BE with us in Hard Time when  many people left us & many people Abuse us & Call us Cheater*   *We* "*GPG*Industries" *Never Cheat any one*. let me tell all of you guys that... *We will back* _with_ almost _all devices*_ which we *launched*.   _So, Let's come to the Topic._   *GPGIndustries* very Happy to Release Inferno Software for *ALL* Volcanobox *Users* *No, matter* *Pack1* A.K.A *Merapi* *Activated OR Not*     *VolcanoBox 3.0 A.K.A. INFERNO MTK V1.0A*   *Released For VolcanoBox Users**Released For Merapi Users** Released For Inferno Key Users *     *>>> New Volcano Box is Coming with Inferno Activation. PreActivated <<<   >> Automated Activation*  This is *Automated* "Trial" "One Month" "Automatic" Activation for *ALL VOLCANOBOX USERS*As  you plug *"Un-Activated" Or "Pack 1 Activated"* VOLCANOBOX with computer & Run this update, * Your VOLCANOBOX will be Automatically UPDATE it's OWN Frimware*, So it's *HIGHLY RECOMMEND* your PC *Should not RESTART* or *Hang* or *ShutDown* During *Firmware Upgradation*. We *Strongly* Advice to *Do not Turn your PC off* or *Restart* while updating Firmware. if somehow Pc Restarted then *your box can be damaged* !!After Firmware Update. Click on "*YES*" For Automatic Activation  *This is Trail Activation "One Month" for " Non Pack1, Merapi, Volcanobox users". You can EARN & BUY Activation for just 59 USD* *For Merapi*  Users we are making system. Hope in one month this system will be  ready, till that "Merapi, Pack1 Activated" Users can use this for "One  Month" till that Activation system will be ready then we will start all  Activation.All *"Pack1, Merapi Users"* Who *Activated* Their Merapi from *"MORE THAN ONE YEAR"* can able to use *INFERNO* till *31-12-2016*All *"Pack1, Merapi Users"* Who *Activated Their* Merapi *"Less Than ONE YEAR"* can able to use for *"Complete One Year"*   *** Be Advised To All Distributors & Resellers 
Do Not run this update on those InfernoKey which you have in stock. It will make Automatic Active & Counter will be Started.     * >> Software Layout*   * VolcanoBox 3.0 AKA Inferno**2.    Read Information* *2.1.    Read Information**2.2.    Read Information ( Extend)**3.    Read Flash File**4.    Write Flash File**5.    Unlock Phone* *5.1.    Unlock USB* *5.1.1.    Reset Pattern Lock ( EMMC )**5.1.2.    Reset Pin Lock ( EMMC)**5.1.3.    Reset Password Lock (EMMC)**5.1.4.    Reset Theft Lock ( EMMC)**5.1.5.    Clear FRP ( EMMC)**5.1.6.    Format Clear Lock*   *5.2.    Unlock ADB* *5.2.1.    Reset Pattern Lock ( ADB)**5.2.2.    Reset Pin Lock ( ADB)**5.2.3.    Reset Password Lock ( ADB)**5.2.4.    Reset Theft Lock ( ADB)**5.2.5.    Clear FRp (ADB)*   *5.3.    Bootloader Fastboot**5.1. Read Lock*  *Read Pattern Lock* *6.    Format* *6.1.    Auto Format**6.2.    Total Format**6.3.    Part Format**6.4.    Wipe Data/Cache**7.    Backup Factory File*  *7.1. USB Backup** 7.2. ADB Backup**7.3. Split Flash File**8.    Write Factory File**9. Clear Virus*  *9.1. Clear Viruses ( ADB )**9.2. Clear Viruses ( USB )**10. Root* *10.1.    Root ( ADB)**10.2.    Root ( USB)**11.    ADB Model* *11.1.    Connect**11.2.    Read Information**11.3.    Root**11.4.    Unroot**11.5.    Backup Factory Files**11.6.    Read NV**11.7.    Write NV**11.8.    Clear Locks**11.9. Write Imei**12.    Feature Phone* *12.1.    Read Flash**12.2.    Write Flash**12.3.    Format**12.4. Read Password**13.    Write IMEI*   *Write imei is Disabled, for Enable you have click on Setting Icon and Enable it.*      *>> What's inside*   *World's 1st Added Octa Core MTK6750 64bit Supported*   *Read Flash**Write Flash**Format**Read Extended information * *Added Support for MTK6797*   *Read Flash**Write Flash**Format**Read Extended information * *Added Support for MTK6755*   *Read Flash**Write Flash**Format**Read Extended information * *Improved MTK6276*  *Read Flash**Write Flash**Format**Added Phone Hardware details Auto save as file name*  * When you read Bin file* *Improved MTK6592 Read Factory File**Improved MTK6595 Read bin File**Improved MTK6735 Imei Repair**Improved MTK6580 Imei Repair**Improved MTK6577 Imei Repair**Improved MTK6735 Wipe Data & Cache**Improved MTK6577 Wipe Data & Cache**Improved MTK6580 Wipe Data & Cache** Improve MTK6571 NAND Read Factory File**Improve MTK6571 NAND Write Factory File**Improve MTK6571 Imei Repair**Improve MTK6571 Read Bin File**Improve MTK6572 NAND Read Factory File**Improve MTK6572 NAND Write Factory File**Improve MTK6572 Read Flash file in Bin Format**Improve MTK6572 Imei Repair*  *Revise Whole Imei method for all MTK** Improve Logs, (for better understanding to users)**Improve Performance, faster then before** Whole MTK Connectivity Revised.* * New Method to connect phones,*  Now about 30% Faster connectivity * Read Factory File Revised.*  UserData & Cache now is in Perfect Size  Still have room for Improvement will be Improve A Lot * MTK Nand Engine Improved Alot*  Added Support Dozen of MTK NAND  Which are Totally Not Supported on our Dearest Jaydi's Soft Also Totally Failed with Monkey Donkey Team. *Improved H*ll a lot. MTK NAND 6572 format*  Some Flash ic with MTK NAND 6572 was giving error & some Stuck on 100% Bootloader, is solved.   * Bug Solved*  MTK eMMC 6582 Write flash error. Usb Root, on some devices it was giving error "Root Failed" Which is improved now. Clear Virus, error code 10. has been solved Write Full Flash. error code 5, has been solved*Optimized Read Factory file.**Improved Custom Factory Write flash.* *Solved Write Flash Emmc MT6735 Errorcode 13.**Improved Write Factory File, * *Improved, Select Partitions & Write Factory file**World's 1st Added UserData & Cache Repair* * What is it ?*  *These  days Chinese Phone market is very Difficult. So many Different  kind of  phones & some time technicians get stuck in finding phone's   Firmware. So here we Introduce you "Repair UserData & Cache"** what's it do ?*  *"Repair  UserData & Cache" is simply Repair Phone's Userdata &  Cache  Partitions. what kind of Fault it can repair. Please keep in mind  this  is* _"Beta"_* maybe some of phones are not supported.*  *Phones comes with Hang on logo** Phones comes with Encryption Un-successful** Phones Flashed but still hang on logo** These we tested. maybe some other problems can be solved with it.*  *Improved Factory File Write Flash*  *If  phones comes with unknown baseband then you can solve it by Read   Factory File  from Same Faulted phone and write same factory file on   Faulty phone can repair Unknown BaseBand as well as Imei,ATM Tested on   EMMC devices**Added Support for Some MTK6592*  *There might be many MTK6592 which is not supported. We are working on it.**World's 1st Added Nand Auto Re-partition Repair**Fix Errorcode 2 When Factory Write for MT6572**Fix Errorcode 54 When Factory Backup Userdata.**Added Factory Backup for NAND MTK6571 with Different Partition Info. from other 6571.**Added Factory Write for NAND 6571 with Different Partition Info. from other 6571.**Fix errorcode 21 when Factory Flash for NAND.**Fix Userdata/Cache had been backup but no log show when factory backup for emmc.**Fix Errorcode 5 backup Emmc phones**World's 1st Added Nand Auto Re-Mount During Flash (Beta)* *World's 1st Added Nand Ic Replacement Match During Write Bin**  (Beta)**Added Very Sufficient Details while donig Readinfo (Extent Info)*

----------

